
Google launches new app 'Neighbourly' in India - pallavkaushish
https://inc42.com/buzz/google-launches-new-app-neighbourly-in-india/
======
orian
Well... "The owner of this website (inc42.com) has banned the country or
region your IP address is in (X) from accessing this website." ;-)

